# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  بهترين روش ساخت ستاپ...

## حامد_رشنو

درود بر يكايك دوستان.
من ميخام تو اين تاپيك نظر دوستان رو درباره ي بهترين روش ساخت ستاپ براي پروژه ها بدونم.
با تشكر
حامد رشنو.

----------


## milad.biroonvand

سلام

دوست عزيزم ،

از لحاظ امنيت ، خيلي خوبه ولي مي توني از ابزار هاي پيشرفته تري استفاده كني.

----------


## حامد_رشنو

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيزمون آقاي بيرونوند
فكر كنم موضوع رو متوجه نشديد من ميخاستم بدونم به نظر دوستان بهترين روش ساخت ستاپ چيه و خودم هم هيچ نظري ندادم .

----------


## milad.biroonvand

سلام جونم  جناب آقاي رشنو ، منم كه گفتم با خود دات نت بهتره ، چون امنيتش بهتره .

ولي اگه مي خواي كارت گرافيكي تر بشه مي توني از نزم افزار هاي ديگه استفاده كني .

----------


## MahmoudiNik

سلام
به نظر من نرم افزار installSheild12هم بد نیست من ازش استفاده میکنم خوب یکی از دلایلش اینکه خودش موتور sql و دات نت فریم ورک و ... رو به راحتی نصب میکنه البته اینکه از چی استفاده کنین بستگی به پروزه داره برای برنامه های معمولی فکر کنم خوب باشه.

----------


## حامد_رشنو

آره آره آقاي بيرونوند شما درست ميگي :تشویق:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## tina.net

سلام دوستان.
با تشكر بخاطر ايجاد اين تاپيك.
راستش منم نفهميدم آقاي بيرانوتد چي ميگه ولي به نظر من install shield نرم افزار كامليه.

----------


## milad.biroonvand

سلام ، شما تاپيك زدي يا قصد مسخره كردن و داري!!!

----------


## حامد_رشنو

از دوستان ديگه كسي نظري نداره؟؟؟؟؟

----------

